# Alfine Measurements



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

I have an Alfine hub and I would like to re-build a wheel with a Stan's rim I have just bought.
Would anyone have measured precisely the pitch circle diameter (I don't have a tool long enough to measure it) and the flange distance to center (this I can but if you have it !!!) so that I can calculate the spoke length.
Thanks in advance.
Eric


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=25978&category=2713


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

baker said:


> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=25978&category=2713


^There is wrong information, Alfine flange diameter is 92.6mm between centers of opposite holes in the hub flange. Not 104.3 mm (its flange outside diameter).

Edit : Its not wrong information but useles when you calculating spoke length.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

irrah said:


> ^There is wrong information, Alfine flange diameter is 92.6mm between centers of opposite holes in the hub flange. Not 104.3 mm (its flange outside diameter).
> 
> Edit : Its not wrong information but useles when you calculating spoke length.


Good catch, I do believe you are correct!


----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

*thanks*



baker said:


> Good catch, I do believe you are correct!


I think it is correct. When I googled it, it appeared in the results but not in the page I would subsequently open (Sheldon Brown) ???
I believe that besides the centerlock adapter, the hub shell is identical to the Nexus.
Anyway, I have bought the spokes and will finish the build this week-end.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, it is correct.
I just finished my own Alfine wheelbuilding , i use this Shimano hub dimension chart.


----------

